# valdosta hog hunting



## chad85 (Jun 24, 2009)

i am going to a buddies house soon and he lives near valdosta i was wondering if anyone had any hog dogs near there he has spotts just he has no dogs and i sold all mine
thanks chad 301-491-6429


----------



## chad85 (Jun 26, 2009)

nobody near there they say theres a good bet of hogs


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh, we got hogs in and around Valdosta.  Boy do we. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## chad85 (Jun 26, 2009)

nobody dog hunts them?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 26, 2009)

chad85 said:


> nobody dog hunts them?



To put it gently "NO". 

Most of the hunting land around here is private or leases/clubs owned by folks who would just as soon have their land destroyed than allow the hogs to be hunted with dogs. Hunting hogs with dogs is almost taboo in this county. Now go a little ways to Echols, Clinch or Lanier and you'll find your fair share of dog hunters but not without the usual bickering from bordering landowners and such. You know how it is, the typical "their dog hunting is scaring off our deer and they're trespassing blah, blah, blah".

Hunting land/leases are scarce around here. Unless you've got an "IN" with friends or have some of the old family land, it's just not done that much.

Been living here all my life (38 years) and hunting around it for at least 22 of those and hunting hogs with dogs just isn't quite as popular in this specific county. Maybe it has to do with Lowndes County being the most populated county in this area and the lack of available land to do it on. The counties I mentioned above have more scattered populations and much more room to run.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 8, 2009)

Sent you a PM. I've got friends with dogs in Brooks Co., will try to hook you up but you're gonna have to take me with you


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 8, 2009)

Pm sent


----------

